# Meet our new girl!



## Mominis (Apr 3, 2011)

Introducing our very first pony, Michigan's Ray of Hope...thanks Leeana for selling her to us! We plan to show her this year and breed her next year. I'm already shopping for the right stallion for her. Since she is just ASPC and not AMHR, can I breed her to an AMHR horse and get an AMHR foal, or do I have to wait for the foal to hit the ground, reach a certain age and hardship the foal into AMHR?


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 3, 2011)

the picture doesnt work


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats! She's a really nice mare!

Since she is ASPC only, you MUST breed her to a stallion who is also ASPC. If the stallion is ALSO amhr registered, AND the foal then stays small, you can then hardship the resulting foal.

Otherwise the foal will be ASPC only like the dam.

Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry about the photo link, I'm just not very good with computers.

Thanks for the info, Andrea!!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 3, 2011)

the pictures still arent working.

i saw a pic of her on FB though, she's pretty


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 4, 2011)

Gongrats! I wasn't able to see the pics on here, but Ive seen her before when Leeana posted pictures after buying her.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Remember - since she is ASPC only, you must breed her to an ASPC stallion (stallion can ALSO be AMHR/AMHA if he measures) -- and THEN if the foal remains under 38" at age 3 you can hardship.

You cannot breed to and AMHR or AMHA stallion and get an AMHR registerable foal - it would be National Show Pony only. Weird, but true


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

HI there Stacy! Nice to see you again! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 4, 2011)

pretty


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Many congrats!!








Anna


----------

